# supprimer bootcamp



## chouney73 (30 Juillet 2011)

merci de me dire comment supprimer (installation)bootcamp pour que je puisse installer os lion autrement cela ne marche pas 
merci a tous et bonne journée


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2011)

chouney73 a dit:


> merci de me dire comment supprimer (installation)bootcamp pour que je puisse installer os lion autrement cela ne marche pas
> merci a tous et bonne journée



salut,

tout simplement en utilisant l'assistant Bootcamp, fonction supprimer la partition incluse 

bonne journée également


----------



## chouney73 (30 Juillet 2011)

merci de la réponse mais je ne trouve pas supprimer dans assistant bootcamp ???
pas trop doué en informatique????
merci 
bonne journée


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2011)

chouney73 a dit:


> merci de la réponse mais je ne trouve pas supprimer dans assistant bootcamp ???
> pas trop doué en informatique????
> merci
> bonne journée



Bon ben va zieuter par là : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.6/fr/15554.html

Et là à la page 22 : http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr_FR/Boot_Camp_installation-configuration.pdf


----------



## chouney73 (30 Juillet 2011)

tous est ok merci beaucoup pour le coup de main 
bon weekend et encore merci
cordialement


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2011)

chouney73 a dit:


> tous est ok merci beaucoup pour le coup de main
> bon weekend et encore merci
> cordialement



de rien, heureux de savoir que ça t'as aidé


----------

